# Chefs and Freemasons



## ibeacco (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello all,
Just a curiosity and a sort of a poll: how many of you chefs out there are Freemasons in good standing and how many are active in their lodges?
Ivan Beacco
Chef
George Washington Lodge 285 NYC 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## x86bsd (Dec 9, 2011)

Count me in brother. P.M. :., Bestor G. Brown, lodge #433, Wichita, Kansas.


----------



## ibeacco (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice to see im not alone Brother. How do you manage attendance to the lodge (you are actually a PM, so you really had to be there!) and restaurant business? I find it really hard to put together the two things.
The upside is that i may provide often for table lodge, so i can get better food and better price than catering!
About your experience?
S+F
Ivan


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## x86bsd (Dec 9, 2011)

Luckily for me I went through the chairs before I started a new career in the kitchen. So I didn't have to schedule work around lodge. I imagine now though if I wanted to go to lodge I'd just take that night off. Hopefully someone that has been in the chairs while working can shed more light on this. I'd be interested to know myself!


----------

